# How did you fund your fertility treatment?



## diaphanta (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi everyone

I have been invited to deliver a talk for the Fertility Show this year on raising the money needed to pay for fertility treatment . Having raised in the region of £60,000 for my own IVFs, I can talk in some details about my own experience, but I wonder if there are others on the site who could contribute other suggestions and ideas.

How did you raise the money you needed for your fertility treatment (if, like most people, you didn't happen to have thousands put by just in case...)?

Please PM me if you can - I'd really appreciate it.

Many thanks,

Mandy Parry


----------

